# Converting between collections



## Beckers66 (Jul 1, 2017)

I am trying to make the decision to rescind converting my points from US Collection to the Hawaii collection.  They made it sound like such a good deal, ie: better trading power, because the computer controls what we are(I thought this was old school, I can get it at my reduced price rate that was locked in etc.  I am already a provisional platinum as I have one two bedroom lockoff that gets me to this level via the club combo.  But buying another 12,000 pay will push me to  a regular platium member plus will have my add to club points.  For anyone who has done this: 
A) was it worth it?
B)Did they apply the prior maintenance fees that you paid during the year to the new maintenance fees on the new collection when you sign the contract or are you starting over and forfeit the fees paid in the US collection?  ( I hate when I don't ask these questions up front)
C) Did you notice your maintenance fees percentage go up higher in the Hawaii. collection vs. US Collection.


----------



## youppi (Jul 1, 2017)

Beckers66 said:


> I am trying to make the decision to rescind converting my points from US Collection to the Hawaii collection.  They made it sound like such a good deal, ie: better trading power, because the computer controls what we are(I thought this was old school, I can get it at my reduced price rate that was locked in etc.  I am already a provisional platinum as I have one two bedroom lockoff that gets me to this level via the club combo.  But buying another 12,000 pay will push me to  a regular platium member plus will have my add to club points.  For anyone who has done this:
> A) was it worth it?
> B)Did they apply the prior maintenance fees that you paid during the year to the new maintenance fees on the new collection when you sign the contract or are you starting over and forfeit the fees paid in the US collection?  ( I hate when I don't ask these questions up front)
> C) Did you notice your maintenance fees percentage go up higher in the Hawaii. collection vs. US Collection.


A) Only if you want to go to Hawaii from Jan to mid March. There is rarely availability at 10 months for those months. They are booked quickly at 13 months especially ocean front.
B) Don't know
C) see my spreadsheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1jo0_ti3h8ZWy41VCCeaFLfpHqZKe38zADMPFQ9lDfg8/pubhtml#


----------



## nuwermj (Jul 1, 2017)

youppi said:


> A) Only if you want to go to Hawaii from Jan to mid March. There is rarely availability at 10 months for those months. They are booked quickly at 13 months especially ocean front.



And that advantage is for two resorts only KBC and the Point. All the other Hawaii locations are affiliates where the 10 month window applies to everyone.


----------



## Beckers66 (Jul 1, 2017)

nuwermj said:


> And that advantage is for two resorts only KBC and the Point. All the other Hawaii locations are affiliates where the 10 month window applies to everyone.


Thank you for the clarification


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 1, 2017)

Also if you do not mind going to Hawaii during the summer you can frequently get Point at Poipu partial Ocean View for 1/2 the normal Points within 60 days of travel.


----------



## Beckers66 (Jul 2, 2017)

That's good to know, thanks for the tip.


----------

